# First Pizzas



## LarryWolfe (Aug 25, 2006)

Did my first pizzas on the performer!!!  Really happy with the results!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 25, 2006)

so that was a frozen/refrigerated crust?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so that was a frozen/refrigerated crust?



It was the "Boboli" crust..


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks better than the pizza I had from Pizza Inn last night.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks better than the pizza I had from Pizza Inn last night.



Thanks Cliff !  I turned out good, but I've got horrible heartburn today!! LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Good looking Wolfe Pie.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2o530unq]so that was a frozen/refrigerated crust?



It was the "Boboli" crust..[/quote:2o530unq]

Looks great, gotta love the Boboli. Looks like you did the thin crust and cooked on a pizza stone?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":qvhe26b7][quote="Captain Morgan":qvhe26b7]so that was a frozen/refrigerated crust?



It was the "Boboli" crust..[/quote:qvhe26b7]

Looks great, gotta love the Boboli. Looks like you did the thin crust and cooked on a pizza stone?[/quote:qvhe26b7]

I was in a haze when I bought the crusts, I don't know if they were thick or thin??  Yeah I've had that pizza stone for over 5 years and that's the first time I used it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":l2z8hw26][quote="Larry Wolfe":l2z8hw26][quote="Captain Morgan":l2z8hw26]so that was a frozen/refrigerated crust?



It was the "Boboli" crust..[/quote:l2z8hw26]

Looks great, gotta love the Boboli. Looks like you did the thin crust and cooked on a pizza stone?[/quote:l2z8hw26]

I was in a haze when I bought the crusts, I don't know if they were thick or thin??  Yeah I've had that pizza stone for over 5 years and that's the first time I used it.[/quote:l2z8hw26]

Yeah, I often hit the grocery store and wonder what the heck I was doin there in the first place. Looked like the thin boboli. Anyway, don't have a pizza stone, Id be in the same boat, never use it but I would certainly for one on the grill


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Larry, did you use regular Wolfe rub or the new Bold Wolfe rub?   

Looks good! Did you ever try it with your own dough?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, did you use regular Wolfe rub or the new Bold Wolfe rub?
> 
> Looks good! Did you ever try it with your own dough?



Nick that was my plan, but I enjoyed myself a little too much at Hooters and was running real late and Food Lion didn't have any pre-made fresh dough.  It would've probably been even better with fresh dough. 

BTW, no kinda Wolfe Rub on pizza!!!


----------

